# Work Advice NACE



## richywylie (Feb 13, 2017)

Hello

I am going to be retraining as a NACE coatings inspector to Level 2. Does anybody on here know whether there are openings with this qualification in the UAE ?

My family will follow once I get a job. We have family in Abu Dhabi and are looking to relocate pretty much long term. 

Thank you for your time in reading this and any comments.


----------

